# Need for Speed Hot Pursuit Patch 2 in Arbeit...



## KatanaxXx (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Gute Nachrichten für alle PC-Spieler die immer noch Probleme mit Need for Speed Hot Pursuit haben.
Criterion Games hat auf der offizellen Website angekündigt, das der Patch #2 in Arbeit ist 

Die neuen Änderungen im Detail:


> •    Grafikfehler bei Bodentexturen: Wenn Spieler  aus dem Spiel heraustabbten, wurden die Boden- und Naturtexturen falsch  dargestellt, sodass Grafikfehler angezeigt wurden.
> •    Controller-Einstellungen: Auf einigen Rechnern wurden  Konfigurationen der Controller-Einstellung nicht vernünftig gespeichert.
> •    Seltener Absturz im Karrriere-Karten-Bildschirm: In seltenen  Fällen stürzte das Spiel ab, wenn Spieler sehr schnell nach Start des  Spiels die Karriere-Übersicht aufriefen.
> •    Seltener Absturz beim Streaming von Grafikdaten
> ...


Und wer nach dem 2ten Patch immer noch Probleme hat, kann an folgende E-Mail Adresse einen Bug-Report einsenden:
*bugzilla.criteriongames.com/pc


*Quelle:
Criterion Games
PC Patch 2 für Hot Pursuit ist in Arbeit! - Offizielle Ankündigungen - Need for Speed HOT PURSUIT: EA-Foren



mfg
Andi


----------



## Push (3. Dezember 2010)

fine fine


----------



## Fettmull (4. Dezember 2010)

fixen die des auch mit dem Regeneffekt, also z.B. Wassertropfen an der 
Kamera?

mfg


----------



## Metbier (4. Dezember 2010)

na da freu ich mich ja schon, endlich wieder mit Controller Spielen


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Dezember 2010)

"• Der Motorensound der Fahrzeuge ist zu leise."

Juhu, endlich lauter Motorensound


----------



## -Undertaker- (4. Dezember 2010)

ich hab eig. keine probleme mit patch 1 nur das AA fehlt is ziemlich miess


----------



## gemCraft (5. Dezember 2010)

Juhu! Ich hoffe aber immer noch drauf das die AA irgendwann nach patchen.
Bin aber auch mit dem Patch zufrieden... endlich lauter Motorensound für mein Teufelsystem *sabber*


----------



## rolli (16. Dezember 2010)

Wann soll denn der Patch erscheinen?
Hoffentlich bis Weihnachten, denn ab da werde ich NFS HP zocken.


----------



## rolli (24. Dezember 2010)

Juhu, der nächste Patch ist erschienen....
für die Konsolen.

Danke EA, vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Finsk (24. Dezember 2010)

Steht immernoch nix fest für uns PC'ler?


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Dezember 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> "• Der Motorensound der Fahrzeuge ist zu leise."
> 
> Juhu, endlich lauter Motorensound


Beim starten ist er verdammt laut


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2010)

Die sollen lieber die Einblendungen kleiner machen, bezüglich gestarteter Aktionen und Ereignisse...die gehen mal garnicht, Nachtrennen ist eh schon ne schlechte sicht, und dann noch sowas


----------



## Vickal89 (3. Januar 2011)

hey! weiß jemand zufällig wann dieser patch endlich kommt??


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Januar 2011)

-Undertaker- schrieb:


> ich hab eig. keine probleme mit patch 1 nur das AA fehlt is ziemlich miess



Downsampling ?

@Vickal

Meine Glaskugel sagt, 1 Q 2011!


----------



## sinthor4s (3. Januar 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber die Einblendungen kleiner machen, bezüglich gestarteter Aktionen und Ereignisse...die gehen mal garnicht, Nachtrennen ist eh schon ne schlechte sicht, und dann noch sowas



Sehr richtig. ich finde auch das die Benachrichtigungen zu groß sind.

Ansonsten hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit dem Spiel (zumindest nicht von
technischer Seite aus, XBox360 Controller funktioniert tadellos).

Viel schlimmer finde ich das es keinen Chat gibt, AA fehlt, Fahrphysik
albern ist und keine Cockpit-Ansicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## VVendetta (3. Januar 2011)

Nice Patch, dank dem Patch habe ich jetz keine Probleme mehr...


----------



## Finsk (3. Januar 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich das es keinen Chat gibt, AA fehlt, Fahrphysik
> albern ist und keine Cockpit-Ansicht vorhanden ist.



Find ich auch, war aber klar als ich gelesen hab das Criterion dran arbeitet --> ich sag nur Burnout Ultimate...

@VVendetta, Patch 1 oder gibts jetzt endlich nen zweiten?


----------



## rolli (4. Januar 2011)

VVendetta spricht bestimmt vom ersten Patch...

Die Fahrphysik ist albern, das stimmt.
Aber vor allem ist sie verdammt unpräzise, egal mit welchem Eingabegerät.
Nicht selten semmel ich meine Karre in den Gegenverkehr anstatt knapp daran vorbei zu ziehen. 
Das hätte man besser machen können.


----------

